# how I transfer my PE license to California?



## adachi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, guys

I just passed a P.E civil on Colorado, and I'm gonna try to get a job in California.

Do you know how i can tranfer my PE to california?

taking more exam? like earthquake or something?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2008)

You will need to contact the CA board, and you will have to take the surveying and seismic exams too


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2008)

You'll need to take two 2.5 hour exams for a CA civil seal.

One in seismic and one on surveying.


----------

